# Celsius nach Fahrenheit Java



## Dennis1995 (19. Jan 2013)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem und zwar soll ich eine Konsolen-Anwendung mit hilfe von Java anzeigen.
Aber ich weiß mit der Aufgabe nichts anzufangen das anzeige was ich weiß ist, dass ich eine 
while-Schleife benutzen soll. Ich schreib mal die Aufgabe hin die unser Lehrer uns gestellt hat.

_______________________________________________________________________________________
Schreibe ein Programm das eine Celsius nach Fahrenheit anzeigt. Diese soll vom -40 °C - 40 °C gehen.
Der Abstand beträgt 5 °C.

Formel: 9/5*c+32
_______________________________________________________________________________________
Ich habe echt keinen Plan wie ich das anfangen soll. Ihr sollt mir auch keine Lösung geben nur ein Anfang wie ich das am besten hinkriege und wie ich die Formel einzubauen hab.

Viele Dank 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## AdelJaha174 (19. Jan 2013)

So wie ich das jetzt im schnell durchlesen verstanden habe, soll man eine Zahl von -40 -40 eingeben. Diese kannst du z.B. aus einem JTextField entnehmen. Diese Variable setzt du als Integer oder SByte
(für sehr kleine Zahlen) in die Formel ein. Also wo die Temperatur in Celsius steht. 

Dann den ausgerechneten Wert wiedergeben. Ich würde die Zahl dann noch auf eine Stelle hinter dem Komma runden.
Nur was meinst du mit 5° Abstand?

lg


----------



## Gast2 (19. Jan 2013)

```
Startwert = -40;
while(bis 40) {
Ausgabe (Startwert);
Ausgabe(Umrechnung);
Startwert um 5 erhöhen;
}
```


----------



## Pentalon (20. Jan 2013)

Hier eine Variante mit for die sich problemlos in eine while umbauen lässt, damit Du auch was zu tun hast 


```
public static void main(String[] args) {

    	for (int a=-40;a<=40;a+=5) {
    		System.out.println(a+" Grad sind "+(9.0/5.0*a+32)+" Fahrenheit");
    	}
    }
```

Ausgabe:

```
-40 Grad sind -40.0 Fahrenheit
-35 Grad sind -31.0 Fahrenheit
-30 Grad sind -22.0 Fahrenheit
-25 Grad sind -13.0 Fahrenheit
-20 Grad sind -4.0 Fahrenheit
-15 Grad sind 5.0 Fahrenheit
-10 Grad sind 14.0 Fahrenheit
-5 Grad sind 23.0 Fahrenheit
0 Grad sind 32.0 Fahrenheit
5 Grad sind 41.0 Fahrenheit
10 Grad sind 50.0 Fahrenheit
15 Grad sind 59.0 Fahrenheit
20 Grad sind 68.0 Fahrenheit
25 Grad sind 77.0 Fahrenheit
30 Grad sind 86.0 Fahrenheit
35 Grad sind 95.0 Fahrenheit
40 Grad sind 104.0 Fahrenheit
```

Pentalon


----------



## Dennis1995 (20. Jan 2013)

1000x Dank an euch!

@Pentalon 

Deine Hilfestellung hat das ich sag mal Eis gebrochen! 

Hier meine Lösung mithilfe der While-Schleife.


```
public class ds {
  
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    
    int gowe=-40; //Startwert
    
    while (gowe<=40) {
      
      System.out.println(gowe+" Grad sind "+(9.0/5.0*gowe+32)+" Fahrenheit");
      gowe+=5;   
      
    } // end of while
    
    
    
  } 
  
}
```


----------



## Pentalon (20. Jan 2013)

So ein kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl kann Wunder wirken 
Warum, 9.0 / 5.0 und nicht 9/5 weisst Du ? Habe zu Anfang diesen BELIEBTEN Fehler gemacht 
Probiere es einmal. Das ist mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit etwas, worauf der Lehrer Wert legt und ein Fehler den der eine oder andere gemacht hat.

Pentalon


----------



## Dennis1995 (20. Jan 2013)

Nein weiß ich leider nicht.
Hab es mal mit 9 und 5 nur versucht, kommt aber was ganz anderes raus die Fahrenheit stimmt nicht mehr!
Habe es mal mit den Debugger Zeile für Zeile durchlaufen lassen aber der hilft mir irgendwie nicht viel!
Woran liegt das?


----------



## Pentalon (20. Jan 2013)

Dennis1995 hat gesagt.:


> Nein weiß ich leider nicht.
> Hab es mal mit 9 und 5 nur versucht, kommt aber was ganz anderes raus die Fahrenheit stimmt nicht mehr!
> Habe es mal mit den Debugger Zeile für Zeile durchlaufen lassen aber der hilft mir irgendwie nicht viel!
> Woran liegt das?



9 wird von Java als integer Datentyp angesehen, während 9.0 als Fliesskomma Datentyp verarbeitet wird. Da integer nur ganzzahlen speichern kann ergibt 9/5 1, während 9.0/5.0 1.8 ergibt.

Probiere dass:

```
System.out.println(9/5);
    	System.out.println(9.0/5.0);
```

Es ist sehr wichtig, dass zu wissen 

Pentalon


----------



## Dennis1995 (20. Jan 2013)

ok danke


----------

